# Drivers Side Headlight Problem



## bzeilstr (Sep 13, 2005)

1992 Sentra has a problem with the drivers side headlight. I traced the problem back to a module of some sort located on the upper firewall drivers side. If you tap the module the lights work for a while. I removed the 2 plugs from the module and cleaned the plug contacts but no dice. Problem seems to be internal to the module. What is this module and why does it only seem to affect the drivers headlight??


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm guessing that you're taping into the Daytime Light Control Unit (Daytime Running Lights). It seems that either the unit is defective or its just a loose contact.. you could remove it and clean it, you'll have to replace it if the unit's completely sealed up.


----------



## bzeilstr (Sep 13, 2005)

Twiz said:


> I'm guessing that you're taping into the Daytime Light Control Unit (Daytime Running Lights). It seems that either the unit is defective or its just a loose contact.. you could remove it and clean it, you'll have to replace it if the unit's completely sealed up.


That could be what it is. A Daytime Running Light module. Yes it is completely sealed. It has the letters PBM on it and has a pair of 5 pin plugs that plug into it from the bottom. Interestingly enough the DT running lights are not on so if this is what it is, it is indeed defective. I might try splitting the sealed housing on it and poking around before replacing it because I'm sure Nissan wants a good chunk of my paycheck for it.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

This is not how " the PROs " do it but I'd try to put a C-clamp on the module see if that helps. There's a small wiring diagram in Haynes manual 72050 about it... I'm sure you can bypass the module somehow.


----------



## bzeilstr (Sep 13, 2005)

Twiz said:


> This is not how " the PROs " do it but I'd try to put a C-clamp on the module see if that helps. There's a small wiring diagram in Haynes manual 72050 about it... I'm sure you can bypass the module somehow.


Thanks for the tip. I'll give that a try.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

bzeilstr said:


> A Daytime Running Light module.


----------

